# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  दूध के दांत भी क्या खूब!

## bhavna singh

*बच्चे    बेहद नाजुक    होते हैं।    जाहिर          है,* उनकी ज्यादा    देखभाल की भी    दरकार होती है    लेकिन ऐसा    होता नहीं है।    खासकर दांतों    से संबंधित    प्रॉब्लम्स    को लेकर    ज्यादातर    पैरंट्स    संजीदा नहीं    होते। उन्हें    लगता है कि नए    दांत आने पर    प्रॉब्लम    खुद-ब-खुद ठीक    हो जाएगी, जबकि    वक्त के साथ    प्रॉब्लम    बढ़कर गंभीर    हो जाती है।    बच्चों के    दांतों से    जुड़ी    समस्याएं और    उनके समाधान, पेश है एक्सपर्ट की राय

----------


## bhavna singh

आप    अपने    नन्हे-मुन्ने    को दुनिया की    तमाम खुशियां    देना चाहते    हैं। उसकी    छोटी-सी    बीमारी भी    आपको परेशान    कर देती है    लेकिन उसके    दांतों को    लेकर संजीदा    नजर नहीं आते,    जबकि दांतों    की प्रॉब्लम न    सिर्फ    शारीरिक    तकलीफ देती है,    बल्कि खराब    दांत    पर्सनैलिटी    को भी बेकार    करते हैं।    पैरंट्स अगर    गौर करें तो    बच्चों को    दांतों की    बहुत-सी    बीमारियों से    दूर रखा जा    सकता है और अगर    बीमारी हो भी    जाए तो उसे    सीरियस बनने    से पहले    कंट्रोल किया    जा सकता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*कैसे    करें    सफाई   * 

छोटे    बच्चों के    मुंह की सफाई    का पूरा ख्याल    रखना चाहिए।    हर बार दूध    पिलाने के बाद    नवजात बच्चे    के मसूड़ों और    जीभ को अच्छे    से साफ करना    चाहिए। इसके    लिए सिल्क का    एक कपड़ा लेकर    गुनगुने पानी    में भिगो लें    और उससे    धीरे-धीरे    बच्चे का मुंह    साफ करें। रुई    गीली करके भी    मुंह साफ कर    सकते हैं    लेकिन उसके    रेशे बच्चे के    मुंह में रह    जाने की आशंका    होती है। 

    dudh ke dant bhi kya khub 
Muh se badbu aana,peeley ya bhadde dant,
Tute fute ya gap vale
Chot se tute daant
Tede mede unche niche danto ka ilaaj
Jane ab hindi me

----------


## bhavna singh

*दांत    निकलते    वक्त   * 

आमतौर    पर छह-आठ महीने    की उम्र में    बच्चों में    दांत निकलने    लगता है। इस    दौरान अक्सर    बच्चों में    डायरिया और    बुखार की    शिकायत हो    जाती है। लोग    मानते हैं कि    ऐसा दांत    निकलने की वजह    से ऐसा होता    है, जबकि सच यह    है कि दांत    निकलने के    दौरान बच्चे    के मसूढ़ों    में खुजली    होती है, जिस    वजह से वह    बार-बार मुंह    में हाथ डालता    है। बच्चे के    हाथ गंदे होते    हैं और उससे    इन्फेक्शन हो    जाता है, जो    बुखार या    डायरिया की    वजह बनता है।    इस वक्त बच्चे    के हाथों की    सफाई का खास    ख्याल रखना    चाहिए।

----------


## bhavna singh

*ब्रशिंग    कब    से   * 

     बच्चे    का जब पहला    दांत निकले,    तभी से    ब्रशिंग शुरू    कर देनी    चाहिए। छोटे    बच्चों के लिए    बेहद सॉफ्ट    ब्रश आते हैं।    ब्रश साइज में    छोटा और आगे से    पतला होना    चाहिए। छह-सात    साल की उम्र तक    पैरंट्स को    खुद बच्चे के    दांत ब्रश    करने चाहिए    क्योंकि इस    उम्र तक वह खुद    ढंग से ब्रश    नहीं कर पाता।    अगर बच्चा खुद    ब्रश करने की    जिद करे तो भी    पैरंट्स    कम-से-कम रात    में जरूर उसके    दांत खुद ब्रश    करें। आजकल कई    ब्रैंड नामों    से बच्चों के    टूथपेस्ट    मार्केट में आ    रहे हैं।    उनमें से कोई    भी टूथपेस्ट    यूज कर सकते    हैं लेकिन छह    साल की उम्र से    पहले बच्चे को    फ्लोराइड    वाला    टूथपेस्ट न    दें। मटर के    दाने के बराबर    टूथपेस्ट    काफी होता    है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*प्रॉब्लम    कैसी-कैसी   * 

बच्चों    के दांतों में    दो तरह की    समस्याएं हो    सकती हैं 
एक    जन्मजात और    दूसरी बाद में    होनेवाली    प्रॉब्लम।

----------


## bhavna singh

*जन्मजात    समस्याएं   * 

बच्चे    में जन्म से ही    कई समस्याएं    होती हैं,    हालांकि ये    बहुत कॉमन    नहीं होतीं।    खास समस्याएं    हैं :    

     नियो    नेटल टीथ यानी    जन्म से ही    बच्चे के मुंह    में दांत    होना। इससे    मां को बच्चे    को फीड कराने    में दिक्कत    आती है। इसके    अलावा अगर    नीचे के दांत    पहले से होते    हैं तो ऊपर के    मसूढ़ों को    चोट लग सकती    है। नियो नेटल    टीथ होने पर    डेंटिस्ट को    जरूर दिखाना    चाहिए    क्योंकि    जरूरत पड़ने    पर दांत को    निकालना भी    पड़ सकता है।        

     क्लेफ्ट    लिप या    क्लेफ्ट    पैलेट यानी    होंठ या तालू    का कटा होना।    इससे बच्चे को    बोलने से लेकर    खाने तक में    दिक्कत हो    सकती है। इसका    इलाज सिर्फ    सर्जरी है।

----------


## man-vakil

परिपक्व सोच से नन्हों के लालन पालन की जिम्मेदारियों को  निभाने में सहायक छोटी छोटी सलाहों की गुंथा एक बेहतर सूत्र....हर शिशु व्  नन्हे के माता पिता के लिए उपयोगी...ज्ञानवर्द   सूत्र..

----------


## bhavna singh

*बाद    में होनेवाली    समस्याएं   * 

     ये    समस्याएं    दांत निकलने    के वक्त    (छह-सात महीने    की उम्र) से    बाद तक, कभी भी    हो सकती हैं।    इनमें खास हैं
*कैविटी    :*  बच्चों में    होनेवाली    समस्याओं में    प्रमुख हैं,    नर्सिंग बॉटल    केरीज यानी    बोतल से दूध    पिलाने की वजह    से होनेवाली    कैविटी।    अक्सर मांएं    बच्चे के मुंह    में बोतल    लगाकर छोड़    देती हैं।    इससे उसके    दांतों में    कीड़ा लग सकता    है। अगर बच्चे    के दांतों में    कोई ब्राउन    दाग दिखे तो    डेंटिस्ट के    पास ले जाएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

*इलाज    :*       डॉक्टर दांत    में फिलिंग और    जरूरत पड़ने    पर पल्प    ट्रीटमेंट    (रूट कनाल की    तरह) करेगा।    बच्चों के लिए    जीआईसी यानी    ग्लास आइनोमर    सिमेंट की    फिलिंग सही    रहती है    क्योंकि इससे    फ्लोराइड    निकालता है, जो    दांतों के लिए    फायदेमंद है।    इसमें मर्करी    या दूसरे    नुकसानदेह    केमिकल भी    नहीं होते।    अगर दांत की    दोनों वॉल टूट    गई हैं तो    कंपोटिज या    कंपोमर    फिलिंग भी करा    सकते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

*टेढ़े-मेढ़े    और ऊंचे-नीचे    दांत   * 

ऊंचे-नीचे    और    टेढ़े-मेढ़े    दांत बच्चों    में कॉमन    प्रॉब्लम    हैं। जिनेटिक    वजहों के    अलावा जबड़ों    का रिलेशनशिप    सही नहीं होने,    जीभ से दांतों    पर बार-बार    प्रेशर डालने,    अंगूठा चूसने,    मुंह से सांस    लेने आदि    वजहों से ये    समस्याएं    होती    हैं।

----------


## draculla

*बहुत ही उपयोगी सूत्र है/यदि कोई नवविवाहित सदस्य हो तो इसे जरुर पढ़े/
धन्यवाद 
*

----------


## bhavna singh

*इलाज    :*  अगर    प्राइमरी    दांतों (दूध के    दांत) में    क्राउडिंग    (एक-दूसरे पर    चढ़े हुए दांत)    हो तो    परमानेंट    दांतों में भी    क्राउडिंग    होने के चांस    बहुत ज्यादा    होते हैं। अगर    बच्चे के मुंह    में प्राइमरी    और परमानेंट,    दोनों तरह के    दांत हैं तो    क्राउडिंग को    दूर करने के    लिए डॉक्टर    प्लांड    एक्सट्रेक्शन    करते हैं। दूध    का दांत    निकालकर    परमानेंट    दांत की सही    जगह बनाई जाती    है। साथ ही    अप्लायंस भी    लगाते हैं।    अगर दांत    ज्यादा उभरे    हुए हों या    टेढ़े-मेढ़े    हों तो सात-आठ    साल की उम्र    में डॉक्टर    बच्चे को    ऑर्थो टेनर    लगा सकते हैं।    ये कस्टम-मेड    अप्लायंस    होते हैं। ये    फ्लैक्सेबल    और टेंपररी    होते हैं।        

     इसके बाद 11-12    साल की उम्र    में जब    प्री-मोलर आने    लगते हैं तो    ब्रेसेज लगाए    जा सकते हैं।    आमतौर पर    डॉक्टर 12 साल    के बाद ही    परमानेंट    ब्रेसेज    लगाते हैं।    पहले सिर्फ    मेटल के    ब्रसेस आते थे,    जो देखने में    अच्छे नहीं    लगते थे। अब    सिरेमिक,    कलर्ड और    लिंगुअल    ब्रसेस भी आते    हैं। लिंगुअल    ब्रसेस    दांतों के    अंदर की तरफ से    लगाए जाते हैं    और बाहर से नजर    नहीं आते।    ब्रसेस हटाए    जाने के बाद    रिटेनर्स    लगाए जाते    हैं। ये    अक्रेलिक से    बने    इम्प्लांट्स    होते हैं तो    तारों की मदद    से दांतों के    पीछे लगाए    जाते हैं।    इन्हें आमतौर    पर एक साल के    लिए लगाया    जाता है, ताकि    ब्रसेज की मदद    से दांत जिस    स्थिति में आए    हैं, उन्हें    वहां बरकरार    रखा जा    सके।

----------


## man-vakil

भावना जी...आप या तो बाल/शिशु-रोग विशेषज्ञ है या फिर दन्त  चिकित्सक ...आपका सूत्र उपयोगी चिकित्सीय सलाहों से ज्ञानवर्दक व् सफल  साबित होगा...

----------


## bhavna singh

> *बहुत ही उपयोगी सूत्र है/यदि कोई नवविवाहित सदस्य हो तो इसे जरुर पढ़े/
> धन्यवाद 
> *





> भावना जी...आप या तो बाल/शिशु-रोग विशेषज्ञ है या फिर दन्त  चिकित्सक ...आपका सूत्र उपयोगी चिकित्सीय सलाहों से ज्ञानवर्दक व् सफल  साबित होगा...


उत्साहवर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद
हम इनमे से दोनों नहीं हैं ये एक प्रयास है उपयोगी जानकारियां आप तक पहुँचाने का

----------


## bhavna singh

*ध्यान    दें : *       ब्रसेस    की सफाई सही    तरीके से की    जानी चाहिए।    इसके लिए अलग    तरह के ब्रश    मिलते हैं,    वरना दांतों    में गंदगी जमा    हो सकती है, वे    पीले पड़ सकते    हैं और उनमें    कैविटी या    (सुराख) हो    सकती    है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*चोट    से दांत    टूट/निकल    जाए   * 

गिरने    या चोट लगने से    कई बार बच्चों    के दांत निकल    या टूट जाते    हैं। ऐसे में    निकले हुए    दांत को कच्चे    दूध में या फिर    मुंह में ही    रखकर फौरन    डेंटिस्ट के    पास ले जाएं।    डॉक्टर दांत    को दोबारा जगह    पर लगा देगा।    दांत निकलने    के एक घंटे में    डॉक्टर के पास    पहुंच जाएं तो    बेहतर है,    हालांकि    दो-तीन घंटे तक    भी खास दिक्कत    नहीं होती,    लेकिन इससे    ज्यादा देर    होने पर दांत    लगाना    मुश्किल हो    सकता है। अगर    दांत लग नहीं    सकता तो स्पेस    मेंटेनर    लगवाना चाहिए    ताकि अगला    दांत आने के    लिए जगह बनी    रहे। दांत अगर    टूट गया है, पर    निकला नहीं है    तो डॉक्टर    जांच करते हैं    कि कितना टूटा    है। अगर दांत    का ऊपरी    हिस्सा (इनेमल)    टूटा है तो    कंपोजिट    मटीरियल से    ठीक कर देते    हैं। अगर नस को    भी नुकसान    पहुंचा है तो    पल्प    ट्रीटमेंट    करने के बाद    कंपोटिज    फिलिंग करते    हैं।    परमानेंट    दांत निकला है    तो फटाफट रूट    कनाल करके एक    प्रॉविजन    टेंपररी    क्राउन    (टोपी)लगा देते    हैं। बच्चा 16    साल से ऊपर का    है तो क्राउन    लगा देते है।    दांत अगर हिल    रहा है तो    कंपोजिट एंड    वायर स्पि***    या फाइबर    स्प्लिंड की    मदद से साइड    वाले दांतों    से जोड़ देते    हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

*टूटे-फूटे    या गैप वाले    दांत   * 

बच्चों    के दांतों में    आमतौर पर गैप    होता ही है और    यह अच्छा भी    है। इससे    क्राउडिंग की    आशंका कम हो    जाती है। जिन    बच्चों के    दांतों में    स्पेस नहीं    होता, उनमें    क्राउडिंग के    80 फीसदी चांस    होते हैं।    पैरंट्स को    ध्यान देना    चाहिए कि इन    गैप्स के बीच    अगर खाना फंस    जाए तो ढंग से    सफाई करा दें।    आमतौर पर 12-13 साल    की उम्र तक गैप    खुद भर जाता    है। ऐसा नहीं    होता तो    ब्रसेज लगवा    सकते

----------


## bhavna singh

*पीले    या भद्दे    दांत   * 

कुछ    बच्चों के    दांत जन्म से    ही पीले या    बदरंग होते    हैं। इसे    फ्लोरोसिस    कहा जाता है।    पानी में    फ्लोराइड की    मात्रा    ज्यादा होने    पर यह    प्रॉब्लम    होती है। ऐसे    दांतों का    इलाज कराने के    लिए इंतजार    करना चाहिए। 17-18    साल की उम्र    में कंपोजिट    लेमिनेशन आदि    करा सकते हैं।    अगर ऊपरी    पीलापन है, तो    आमतौर पर उसकी    वजह चॉकलेट,    कोल्ड    ड्रिंक्स,    आयरन सिरप,    ऐंटि-बॉयोटिक    का ज्यादा    इस्तेमाल या    पेट खराब रहना    आदि हो सकती    हैं। इसे ऊपर    से सफाई कर ठीक    किया जा सकता    है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*मुंह    से बदबू आना       * 

बच्चों के    मुंह से अगर    बदबू आती है तो    आमतौर पर उसकी    वजह उसका ढंग    से ब्रश नहीं    करना होता है।    इसके अलावा    पेट खराब,    टॉन्सिलाइटिस,    साइनोसाइटिस,    मसूढ़ों की    बीमारी, खांसी    आदि होने के    कारण भी कई बार    मुंह से बदबू    आने लगती है।    दांतों और जीभ,    दोनों की सफाई    का ध्यान रखें    और जो बीमारी    है, पहले उसका    इलाज    कराएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

*दांत    का न    निकलना   * 

कई    बार बच्चे के    मुंह में दूध    का दांत भी रह    जाता है और    पक्का दांत    नहीं आता। ऐसे    में पांच-दस    साल में दांत    की रूट कमजोर    हो जाती है। तब    डॉक्टर माइनर    सर्जरी करके    अंदर फंसा हुआ    दांत निकालते    हैं और बेसेज    की मदद से उसे    सही जगह पर    लाते    हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

*ऑर्थोडॉन्टिक    प्रॉब्लम   * 

     कई    बार बच्चों    में    ऑर्थोडॉन्टिक    समस्याएं    होती हैं, मसलन    जबड़े की    ग्रोथ का सही    नहीं होना,    दोनों जबड़ों    का बराबर नहीं    बढ़ना या    ठुड्डी का    ज्यादा बड़ा    होना आदि।    इसके लिए    डॉक्टर हेड    गियर, चिन कप,    चिन मास्क    जैसे    ऑर्थोपैडिक    अप्लायंस    लगाते हैं।    बच्चे की इस    तरह की    समस्याओं को 7    से 10 साल की    उम्र में ठीक    करा लेना ठीक    होता है    क्योंकि उम्र    बढ़ने पर ये    प्रॉब्लम बढ़    जाती हैं और    इलाज मुश्किल    होता है। 12 साल    की उम्र के बाद    ये प्रॉब्लम    आमतौर पर    सर्जरी से ठीक    होती हैं।    ऑर्थोडॉन्टिक    ऐसे    प्रॉब्ल्मस    को देखते    हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

*दिक्कत    की    वजहें   * 

* बोतल    से दूध    पिलाना:   *           आमतौर पर लोग    बच्चे के मुंह    में दूध की    बोतल लगाकर    छोड़ देते    हैं। यह सही    नहीं है। इससे    नर्सिगं बॉटल    केरीज हो जाती    हैं, जिसमें    आगे के दांत    काले और    धब्बेदार हो    जाते हैं।    इससे बचने के    लिए बच्चे को    बोतल से दूध न    पिलाएं और    सोते हुए तो    बिल्कुल नहीं    क्योंकि    अक्सर बच्चा    मुंह में दूध    लेकर सो जाता    है। बोतल में    पानी दे सकते    हैं। इस पानी    में डॉक्टर से    पूछकर    फ्लोराइड की    बूंदें या    टैब्लेट मिला    सकते हैं।    इससे दांतों    में कीड़ा    लगने की आशंका    काफी कम हो    जाती    है।    

*     अंगूठा    चूसना :    *          अंगूठा या    उंगली चूसने    से बच्चों के    दांतों में    प्रॉब्लम आ    जाती है। इससे    ऊपर के दांत    बाहर निकल आते    हैं और नीचे के    दांत पीछे चले    जाते हैं।    मुंह में    बार-बार    पेंसिल या    उंगली डालना    भी सही नहीं    है।    

*     दांतों    का जल्दी    टूटना :   *        दांत    अगर वक्त से    पहले टूट जाए    या दूसरा दांत    आने में वक्त    हो, जीभ थोड़ी    बड़ी हो तो    दांतों में    फासला हो सकता    है और वे बाहर    की तरफ भी आ    सकते हैं। ऐसे    में अगला दांत    आने तक स्पेस    मेंटेनर लगवा    लेना चाहिए    ताकि अगले    दांत के लिए    जगह बनी    रहे।    

* दांत    कुरेदना :*  बच्चे अक्सर    मुंह में    कुछ-न-कुछ    डालते रहते    हैं। कई बार    नुकीले चीजों    से दांतों को    कुरेदते भी    हैं। इससे    दांत खराब हो    सकते    हैं।  

* जिनेटिक    :*        अगर    पैरंट्स के    दांत खराब हैं    तो बच्चे के    दांत खराब    होने की आशंका    बढ़ जाती है।    साफ-सफाई का    पूरा ध्यान    रखकर और    रेग्युलर    डेंटल चेकअप    से इस आशंका को    कम किया जा    सकता है।        

* खाने    की आदतें : *  बच्चों का    ज्यादा    टॉफी-चॉकलेट    खाना, कोला    पीना आदि भी    दांत खराब कर    सकता    है।    

* दूसरे    कारण :*      मुंह    से सांस लेने    या दांत की जगह    पर बार-बार जीभ    लगाने से भी    प्रॉब्लम हो    सकती है। मुंह    से सांस लेने    से ऊपर और नीचे    के दांतों का    कॉन्टैक्ट    सही नहीं    होता। इससे    दांत    टेढ़े-मेढ़े    हो सकते हैं।    इसी तरह, दांत    की खाली जगह पर    बार-बार जीभ    लगाते रहने से    प्रेशर पड़ता    है और दांत    बाहर की तरफ आ    सकते    हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

* खुद    ठीक हो जाती    हैं ये    खामियां       * 

 -             बच्चों के    दांतों से    जुड़ी कुछ    प्रॉब्लम ऐसी    होती हैं, जो    वक्त के साथ    अपनेआप ठीक हो    जाती हैं। ये    प्रॉब्लम    बच्चे की    ग्रोथ का    हिस्सा होती    हैं। मसलन, जब    बच्चा पैदा    होता है तो    उसके नीचे का    जबड़ा छोटा    लगता है लेकिन    12-13 साल की उम्र    तक यह अनुपात    में आ जाता    है।    

     -             आठ से दस साल    की उम्र में    ऊपर के दांतों    में गैप आ जाता    है। इसे    अगली-डकलिंग    स्टेज कहा    जाता है। जब    साइड के दांत    (कैनाइन) और    दाढ़ें    निकलती हैं, तो    यह गैप अपने आप    भर जाता है।    अगर 12-13 साल की    उम्र के बाद भी    गैप बना रहता    है तो उसे बंद    कराना पड़ता    है।     

     -             दूध के    दांतों में कई    बार    क्राउडिंग    होती है, जो    अक्सर खुद चली    जाती    है।

----------


## bhavna singh

* बचाव    ऐसे    करें   * 

 -             बच्चों को    दांतों पर    फ्लोराइड    ऐप्लिकेशन    करा सकते हैं।    डॉक्टर बच्चे    का दांतों पर    फ्लोराइड    वार्निश कर    देते हैं,    जिससे कैविटी    की आशंका काफी    कम हो जाती है।    पहली बार    वार्निश तीन    साल की उम्र    में और इसके    बाद सात साल, 10    साल और 13 साल की    उम्र में    कराएं। यानी    जब-जब नए दांत    आते हैं, तब-तब    वार्निश करा    लेनी    चाहिए।    

     -             बच्चों के    दांतों में    पिट ऐंड फिशर    सीलेंट करा    सकते हैं।    दरअसल, हमारी    दाढ़ों में कई    ऐसी जगहें    होती हैं, जहां    खाना फंस सकता    है। इन जगहों    को सील कर देते    हैं तो कीड़ा    लगने की आशंका    काफी कम हो    जाती    है।    

     -             छह महीने से    एक साल की उम्र    में एक बार    बच्चे को    डेंटिस्ट के    पास जरूर ले    जाना चाहिए।    इससे कोई भी    प्रॉब्लम    होने पर    शुरुआती स्टे    में पता लग    जाएगा और    कैविटी के    नर्व तक    पहुंचने से    पहले इलाज हो    सकेगा।    

     -             सात-आठ साल की    उम्र में भी    डेंटिस्ट को    जरूर दिखाएं।    ऑथोर्डॉन्टिक    दिक्कत होने    पर इस उम्र में    इलाज कराना    सबसे बेहतर    होता    है।    

     -             नवजात बच्चे    के मुंह की भी    सफाई का पूरा    ध्यान रखें।    दांत आने पर    सॉफ्ट ब्रश से    दांत साफ करें    और उंगली से    मसूड़ों की    मालिश करें।        

     -             अगर दूध के    दांतों में    कीड़ा लग गया    है तो इंतजार न    करें कि ये    दांत तो टूटने    ही हैं और नए    दांत खुद-ब-खुद    ठीक आ जाएंगे।    इंतजार करने    पर दांतों में    पस पड़ सकती है    और नए दांतों    में भी कैविटी    या दूसरी    प्रॉब्लम की    आशंका ज्यादा    होगी। साथ ही,    पक्के दांत    सही तरीके से    आएं, इसके लिए    भी दूध के    दांतों का सही    होना जरूरी    है।    

     -             अगर दांत समय    से पहले टूट    गया या    निकलवाना    पड़ा तो स्पेस    मेंटेनर लगवा    दें, ताकि उस    दांत की जगह    बनी    रहे।    

     -             बच्चे को ऐसा    खाना खिलाएं,    जिसमें फाइबर    ज्यादा और    शुगर कम हो।    खाने के बीच    में शुगर,    टॉफी-चॉकलेट    आदि न दें।    इससे स्लाइवा    का पीएच कम हो    जाता है और    कैविटी होने    के चांस बढ़    जाते हैं।    मीठा देना ही    है तो प्रॉपर    खाने के साथ    खिलाएं और    इसके बाद    कुल्ला करा    दें। बच्चे को    आयरन सिरप    देने के बाद    अच्छी तरह    कुल्ला जरूर    कराएं।    

     -             बच्चे में    अंगूठा पीना    या मुंह में    कुछ डालने की    आदत न पनपने    दें।

----------


## bhavna singh

ये सूत्र आपको कैसा लगा अपनी अमूल्य राय जरूर दीजिये

----------


## lucky12345

भावना जी ये कोई चिल्ड्रेन केयर वेबसाइट नहीं हे.....वरिष्ठ नागरिक केयर वेबसाइट हे ....साईट के जरुरत के अनुसार कुछ शुरू कीजिये....!

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र... कई ऐसे टिप्स है जिसे बड़े खुद के लिए भी उपयोग में ला सकते है. धन्यवाद इस सूत्र के लिए.

----------


## jalwa

भावना जी, आपका सूत्र फोरम के नियमों के अनुरूप है. तथा बहुत ही शिक्षाप्रद है . कृपया जारी रखें.

----------


## pathfinder

> भावना जी ये कोई चिल्ड्रेन केयर वेबसाइट नहीं हे.....वरिष्ठ नागरिक केयर वेबसाइट हे ....साईट के जरुरत के अनुसार कुछ शुरू कीजिये....!


प्रिय लकी जी यदि आपने फोरम में कोई भी रचनात्मक कार्य न करने का निश्चय कर ही लिया है तो कम से अन्य सहयोगी सदस्यों को हतोत्साहित तो मत कीजिये |

----------


## Munneraja

इस प्रविष्टि के कुछ हिस्सों पर हमें ध्यान देना चाहिए 

बच्चों के    दांतों में    पिट ऐंड फिशर    सीलेंट  करा    सकते हैं।    दरअसल, हमारी    दाढ़ों में कई    ऐसी जगहें    होती  हैं, जहां    खाना फंस सकता    है। इन जगहों    को सील कर देते    हैं तो  कीड़ा    लगने की आशंका    काफी कम हो    जाती    है।    
सील करना जरूरी नहीं होता है, बच्चे का समय पर टूथ ब्रश करना जरूरी है. क्योंकि सील कर देने पर दो दांतों के बीच की दूरी कम हो जाती है और बढ़ते हुए दांत को जगह कम मिलने पर अन्य परेशानियाँ उत्पन्न हो सकती हैं
 
-         अगर दूध  के    दांतों में    कीड़ा लग गया    है तो इंतजार न    करें कि ये    दांत  तो टूटने    ही हैं और नए    दांत खुद-ब-खुद    ठीक आ जाएंगे।    इंतजार  करने    पर दांतों में    पस पड़ सकती है    और नए दांतों    में भी कैविटी     या दूसरी    प्रॉब्लम की    आशंका ज्यादा    होगी। साथ ही,    पक्के  दांत    सही तरीके से    आएं, इसके लिए    भी दूध के    दांतों का सही     होना जरूरी    है।    

यह एक सही तरीका है 
कभी भी दांतों के तकलीफ को नजर अंदाज ना करें, बेहतर होगा.
ना सिर्फ बच्चे अपितु सभी आयु वर्ग के लोगों को साल में एक बार अपने दांतों का चैकप करवाते रहना चाहिए.

----------


## kally

बहुत बढिया जी

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*आप नहीं मानेंगे पर मेरे दूध के दांत १५ साल की उम्र तक थी *

----------

